# OMG!



## omni (May 5, 2008)

So this is the first week Sata has been with me and let me tell you....I am so happy with him I could cry. He was 8 weeks on Thursday and is housebroken. He whines when he wants out to potty. He is super puppy. When I tell him "no" he walks away from whatever it was he wasn't suppose to be doing and thats the end of it. Just this morning I was feeding the kitty and he went over to check out he food in her bowl and I told him "eh eh no" and he walked away and laid down next to me at the desk. I even walked out of the room and he was still there when I came back. I am amazed at how smart he is already and how he is so willing to follow directions. I have left plates and bowls out within reach and he has refused to get at them. It's like he was blessed with this special gift of HUMAN knowledge. I was in the office and people come and go all day here. The thing is no one ever comes into my part of the office. One of the men came into the front office and started talking to me and continued back into my part of the office and Sata sounded off. He barked at him while he was laying there and then stood up as he moved closer to us and walked towards him while barking. I was like "did that just happen?" I know they are bred protection/alert dogs but is that possible that he already has begun alerting me at 8 weeks? He was nothing but friendly when he approached the man of course. I can't wait to see him grow into a wonderful dog. I just wanted to share that. I am so happy I picked him. I am soooo happy I picked him.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Awww - sounds like a perfect pup!

Nah, he's not protective yet - give a year, but he is acknowledging that someone is there, something is different. 

At this stage I'd try to make 'strangers' his friends so that later you don't have more reaction than you want.

Have you posted photos?


----------



## bethd (May 23, 2006)

Hello, where did you get Sata from? We're in Tx also and we're looking to getting another gsd at the end of the summer.


----------

